# Verification codes to log in



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

For the last 5 to 6 days every time I log out manually and log back in i'm required to input an emailed verification code. Is anyone else seeing it?
I've written support and as usual, no real answer. 

I can see them using verification codes on occasion but each and every log out?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Never had to use a code


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Me neither. 

Carmen, you're in the hotbed of bot activity, some kind of 2FA would certainly complicate those shenanigans, if Amazon really cares to try.

(2 factor authentication)


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I actually don't have a problem with it in general and believe if it has a purpose i'm all for it. But wondering if others are seeing it?
Could be just me since I spent a couple days last week "dicking around" with both my phones trying to get an auto grabber running. 


Such a verification setup would be good for block grabs too.....I think....input a simple verification code after you select "accept". Won't stop auto programs but should slow them down enough to make them less effective.

Seems amazon would cut down on a lot of nonsense support emails and calls if they just communicated with drivers what is going on with things.
Otherwise, we all constantly speculating on what is happening or being done.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like what lyft does to log onto the dashboard.


----------



## Flexibility (Oct 2, 2016)

Interesting...doesn't seem to be in the Seattle area yet.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Funny.....not one other driver is seeing this step?
Still happening for me so not sure what's up. 

Have been looking for that latest update but i'm still on version 6774?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm still on 6774 also. Seems they haven't rolled out an update for Miami yet. I haven't seen that verification code you are talking about tho. Although it has been a few days since I have had to login since I've been running a bot 24/7.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

We haven't been updated here, at least I haven't. We also aren't doing the "scan a QR code to leave" bullshit they keep mentioning in the emails. In good time, I expect.


----------

